# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Финансовая поддержка форума

## Mazaykina

Дорогие форумчане!
Эта акция никого ни к чему не обязывает!
Но настойчивые предложения активных пользователей форума поучаствовать в финансовой поддержке ресурса, администрация не имеет права игнорировать.

Вы можете переводить денежные средства на кошельки:
*Карта сбербанка  4276550039783355*
*Яндекс-Деньги*. *Для рублей: 41001682774352* 
_WebMoney для России R210568040376
WebMoney для Украины U185412719142
WebMoney для Беларуссии B295370315687_
_Здесь__ показаны все терминалы, где можно пополнить счет или положить на любой кошелек любую сумму._ 

*Помогайте сколько хотите, когда хотите и как вам удобно.* 

*Спасибо всем!!!*

[IMG]http://*********org/666456.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Mazaykina

*Спасибо всем огромное за помощь!!!* 
Поверьте,  нам сейчас очень помогает каждая копейка, отправленная вами. Впереди немалые затраты на оптимизацию, чистку базы данных и подготовка нового, более мощного сервера к принятию нашего выросшего малыша (700 евро). 

Выкладываю результат оказания помощи в  первые 10 дней. 




> 14.09.2010 14:53______     92,08 руб. _______   E-Port, пополнение
>  12.09.2010 21:19    _____            192,23 руб. ______ ОСМП ЗАО, пополнение  
>  12.09.2010 14:37     _______                9,60 руб. ______ ОСМП ЗАО, пополнение  
>  12.09.2010 00:58      _______               4,97 руб. ______ Перевод с Яндекс.Кошелька  
>  11.09.2010 13:36     _____            100,94 руб.  _______Рапида ПС НКО ООО, пополнение  
>  10.09.2010 22:58   ______                14,92 руб. ______ Перевод с Яндекс.Кошелька  
>  09.09.2010 17:52   ______                45,17 руб.  _______ОСМП ЗАО, пополнение  
>  08.09.2010 16:03  _____               190,00 руб._______  Элекснет, пополнение  
>  07.09.2010 19:28   ______                99,00 руб.  _______ОСМП ЗАО, пополнение  
> ...

----------


## Mazaykina

*Благодарим за поддержку!!!*

 20.09.2010 16:14...... 48,05 руб.  ОСМП, пополнение  
 20.09.2010 15:02...... 79,20 руб.  ОСМП, пополнение  
 20.09.2010 14:03...... 95,00 руб.  РЦ Урал, пополнение  
 20.09.2010 02:00...... 59,70 руб.  Перевод с Яндекс.Кошелька  
 19.09.2010 20:34........ 6,64 руб.  Перевод с Яндекс.Кошелька  
 19.09.2010 13:56...... 47,50 руб.  Свободная касса, пополнение  
 19.09.2010 12:32.... 245,10 руб.  Платежная Система Rapida, пополнение  
 19.09.2010 11:55...... 98,03 руб.  Платежная Система Rapida, пополнение  
 18.09.2010 11:29...... 47,50 руб.  Экспресс Оплата, пополнение  
 18.09.2010 10:56...... 91,08 руб.  Новоплат, пополнение  
 16.09.2010 17:45...... 96,11 руб.  ОСМП, пополнение  
 15.09.2010 19:57...... 96,11 руб.  ОСМП, пополнение  
 14.09.2010 14:53...... 92,08 руб.  E-Port, пополнение  
 12.09.2010 21:19.... 192,23 руб.  ОСМП ЗАО, пополнение  
 12.09.2010 14:37........ 9,60 руб.  ОСМП ЗАО, пополнение  
 12.09.2010 00:58........ 4,97 руб.  Перевод с Яндекс.Кошелька  
 11.09.2010 13:36..... 100,94 руб.  Рапида ПС НКО ООО, пополнение  
 10.09.2010 22:58....... 14,92 руб.  Перевод с Яндекс.Кошелька  
 09.09.2010 17:52....... 45,17 руб.  ОСМП ЗАО, пополнение  
 08.09.2010 16:03..... 190,00 руб.  Элекснет, пополнение  
 07.09.2010 19:28....... 99,00 руб.  ОСМП ЗАО, пополнение  
 07.09.2010 13:39..... 184,24 руб.  Е-Порт, пополнение  
 07.09.2010 09:53......200,99 руб.  Перевод с Яндекс.Кошелька  
 04.09.2010 12:52..... 109,45 руб.  Перевод с Яндекс.Кошелька  
 04.09.2010 02:21......... 9,95 руб.  Перевод с Яндекс.Кошелька  
*.............................. 2 263,56 руб. *

----------


## Mazaykina

Вот дизайн новой копилки. 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1704834.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!!
Спасибо всем, кто поддерживает форум не только морально, но и материально!!! Эта поддержка очень важна, особенно сейчас, когда размер форума достиг критической массы и возникла реальная необходимость вкладываться в проведении серьезных работ, как на самом форуме, так и на сервере. Так же, мы в плотную подошли к необходимости увеличения мощности самого железа, и как следствие, переезд на новый, более мощный сервер. Это процесс не быстрый, но работы уже начались.
Теперь хотел бы как то скомпоновать все разъяснения по поводу перевода денежных средств. (Все денежные переводы являются добровольными)
На сегодня имеется несколько видов перевода денег на кошельки помощи форуму:

1.Яндекс Деньги. Номер кошелька:  *41001682774352*

1.1  Находите любой платежный терминал (например тот, в котором вы кладете деньги на сотовый телефон). Вот ТУТ можно посмотреть адреса расположенных терминалов в вашем регионе и в вашем городе.
1.2  На дисплее нажимаете "Оплата услуг".
1.3  Далее в меню нажимаете "Электронная коммерция" или "Электронные деньги" (в разных терминалах называется по-разному, но смысл одинаковый).
1.4  Выбираете в меню кнопку, на которой написано "Яндекс. Деньги".
1.5  В следующем открывшемся окошке набираете номер кошелька (так же как Вы это делаете, когда набираете номер телефона, пополняя счет).
1.6  Далее все происходит по известной телефонной схеме: подтверждаем правильность счета, вставляем купюру в купюроприемник, нажимаем "Оплатить", не забываем взять чек.

2.   Вебмани (WebMoney). 

2.1  Находите платежный терминал Элекснет или Киви (Qiwi). Подробности пользованием терминалом, можно посмотреть http://www.qiwi.ru и http://elecsnet.ru/.
2.2  По привычной схеме, находим значек ВЕБМАНИ (WebMoney).
2.3  Набираем номер кошелька.
2.4   Подтверждаем правильность счета, суём купюру в купюроприемник, нажимаем "Оплатить", не забываем взять чек.

Для жителей ближнего и дальнего зарубежья существуют кошельки других валют:  

3.Так же перевести деньги на любой из кошельков Вебмани, можно в платежных системах *"Контакт" (Contact)* или *"Юнистрим"*. Это платежные пункты, которые находятся или при каких либо банках, или в отдельных помещениях. Там все нюансы перевода, разьяснит и выполнит оператор. При себе надо иметь паспорт и номера кошельков.

*Ну и для тех, кто хочет оказать помощь форуму, но не имеет для этого никаких возможностей, помните для чего существует реклама на форуме.*

Еще раз, *СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ЗА ПОМОЩЬ!!!*

----------


## Mazaykina

Отчитываюсь за прошедший период. Не буду копировать все платежи, только:
*Общая сумма 3.536,32 руб.*
Огромное спасибо всем, кто поддержал нас в трудную минуту. Отдельные слова благодарности- Тане из Баку, которая по Western Union перевела 50 евро на развитие форума. Танюшка, спасибо большое!!! Ваша помощь была ОЧЕНЬ кстати, переезды форумские- требуют немалых финансовых вложений. 
Я очень надеюсь, что в скором времени не мы будем кормить форум, а он нас.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я очень надеюсь, что в скором времени не мы будем кормить форум, а он нас.


За это время мало что изменилось. Форум растет и соответственног аппетиты сервера тоже. Копилка не оправдала наших надежд, к сожалению. Но всем, кто вносил свою лепту в развитие нашего портала ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО! 
Отдельно хотим поблагодарить организатров встреч форума Наталью Наату и Юлю Весну из Новосибирска, Женю Петракова и Виту Полинскую из Подольска и ВСЕХ участников за материальную помощь, участие в жизни фогрума и его поддержку. Без ВАС, дорогие друзья, нам было бы гораздо сложнее тянуть эту махину.

----------


## Mazaykina

Для всех, кто пишет в личку и на почту с предложением поддержать наш портал- открываю старую тему и выставляю:
*Кошелек  Яндекс Деньги 41001682774352* . 
А также:
*WebMoney для России R210568040376
WebMoney для Украины U185412719142
            WebMoney для Беларуссии B295370315687*
*Здесь* показаны все терминалы, где можно пополнить счет или положить на любой кошелек любую сумму. 

*Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!!* 
В этой теме буду информировать о тех, кто помогает форуму и его новым проектам.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Жду зарплату за Новый Год, потерпите чуть чуть.

----------


## Mazaykina

> потерпите чуть чуть.





> Помогайте сколько хотите,* когда хотите* и как вам удобно.


 :Aga:  :Grin:

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> WebMoney для Украины U185412719142


Мариночка, правильно понимаю : иду в банк и на этот номер перевожу деньги? Я очень хочу помочь форуму - ведь он помогает мне!!!! Никогда не переводила за границу деньги... На слуху только Вестерн Юнион ( кажется так называться ) через него можно переводить?

----------


## PAN

> правильно понимаю : иду в банк и на этот номер перевожу деньги?


Можно подойти к терминалу, который принимает оплату за сотовый телефон - и проверить - принимает ли эта система WebMoney... В России большинство операторов принимают... В Украине - проверьте пару ближайших...

----------


## Mazaykina

> через него можно переводить?


Анечка, через него НЕ НАДО переводить!!! ОЧЕНЬ высокие проценты! 
Самый дешевый и удобный способ для Украины- WEBMONEY 



> WebMoney для Украины U185412719142


В Одессе около 700 терминалов, где пополняется счет WebMoney *Здесь их список*. И так же можно по любому городу выбрать. Задаете в поиск свой город и вам выдает все адреса. ОЧЕНЬ удобно и дешево.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

Услуги: Продажа электронных ваучеров WMU (чеков Paymer) за наличные гривны
Срок пополнения: мгновенно после авторизации карты на сайте
	 Правильно понимаю :Blush2:  : покупаю за гривны чек, на ту суму которую хочу отправить , потом нужно зайти на сайт и пополнить счёт? А на какой сайт тогда заходить ? И в гривне будет удобно ? Или лучше в долларах ? Евро нет...  :Smile3: 
сегодня вечером отправлю ...

----------


## Mazaykina

> покупаю за гривны чек, на ту суму которую хочу отправить , потом нужно зайти на сайт и пополнить счёт?


Анют, как я понимаю, прямо там, в терминале задаешь эти цифры, 



> U185412719142


 засовываешь гривни и пополнение происходит автоматически. В долларах не надо, это грвневый счет.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

Я в терминале так и не нашёл этот яндекс кошелёк
есть только киви кошелёк...............

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> Можно подойти к терминалу, который принимает оплату за сотовый телефон - и проверить - принимает ли эта система WebMoney...


Нашла  нужный терминал, оказалось их у нас очень много...



> WebMoney для Украины U185412719142


ввела эти цифры , а мне в ответ " ошибка платежа ..." И куда обратиться дальше , что делать ??? :Blink: 
Мариночка, точно эти цифры? Может где то ошибка?

----------


## Римма1961

Ура! Наконец -то я внесла свою маленькую лепту в помощь моего любимого форума!!!И так до следующей зарплаты.

----------


## анютка - незабутка

И у меня УРРРРРРРРРРРРА :Yahoo: ! Всё получилось, сегодня наконец-то отправила материальную помощь!  Я оказывается 1 цифру неправильно записала, потом перепроверила и поругала себя ... :Nono:  Думаю это только начало!  :Yes4:

----------


## PAN

> Я в терминале так и не нашёл этот яндекс кошелёк
> есть только киви кошелёк...............


Посмотри в другом терминале... Каждый третий принимает на Яндекс...

----------


## Mazaykina

*Римма1961*, 
Римма, Спасибо большое!!!




> Всё получилось,


Да, все дошло!! Анечка спасибо тебе!!
*А также огромное спасибо Леночке Бесковой, Быковой Танюше, Матвиенко Леночке, Щеглякову Игорю, Дергилевой Леночке и Игорю, Вержаковой Лерочке и трем неизвестным, кто не подписался!
Пожалуйста, ПИШИТЕ свои имена, чтоб я могла лишний раз сказать ВАМ спасибо!!!*

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Посмотри в другом терминале... Каждый третий принимает на Яндекс...


Я пока осилил примерно 28-30 терминалов (по пути еду на встречу или куда нибудь), киви кошелёк и всё!
А зрительно помню, что года два назад видел точно......... Аж злюсь на себя..............

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я пока осилил примерно 28-30 терминалов


Руслан, мне правда неудобно, что столько проблем тебе создала. Вот я задала в Яндексе терминалы по пополнению Яндекс деньги, посмотри http://money.yandex.ru/list.xml?&ncrnd=4975 надо только вписать Брянск и слева нажать на Терминалы. Есть ли что-нибудь рядом с тобой? если нет- то и ладно.  :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, мне правда неудобно, что столько проблем тебе создала.


Это мне не удобно, и никаких проблем ты не создавала, это я осёл.




> Есть ли что-нибудь рядом с тобой?


ДА!!!!!
Очень рядом, в том районе жил когда то!
За ссылку огромнейшее спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Просто и удобно!
Ещё раз спасибо!
На днях там буду!




> если нет- то и ладно.


Мне это надо, иначе спать спокойно не смогу :Grin:

----------


## анютка - незабутка

> Пожалуйста, ПИШИТЕ свои имена, чтоб я могла лишний раз сказать ВАМ спасибо!!!


Мариночка, а как можно подписаться  когда отправляешь - там ведь просто отправил и всё? Единственное если кроме меня никто из Одессы не отправит в этот день деньги, то тогда и понятно кто? :Yes4:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Помогайте сколько хотите, когда хотите и как вам удобно.


Марина,а перечислить можно только через терминал?Мне бы так,чтоб в банке отправить :Tender:

----------


## КаТроф

Да уж с терминалами у нас напряг, или я не понимаю чего-то, никак плацента с мозга не съедет, в самом деле, может через банк можно, на счет какой-то. Очень хотелось бы помочь.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> может через банк можно, на счет какой-то. Очень хотелось бы помочь.


С карточки Сбербанка я вчера спокойно перевела деньги на счет Яндексденьги. Там есть такая возможность. Яндексденьги, Вебмани.

----------


## Mazaykina

> С карточки Сбербанка я вчера спокойно перевела деньги на счет Яндексденьги.


Ребята, спасибо большое!!! Все получила.

----------


## sky36

Марина, а можно как-нибудь преводом с банковской карты? Например на какой-то счёт.



> С карточки Сбербанка я вчера спокойно перевела деньги на счет Яндексденьги.


Я не очень поняла, на какой счёт конкретно.

----------


## Суперстар

*Mazaykina*, 
Марин, сегодня первый раз перевела деньги из Мурманска на Яндекс . Ничего сложного там оказывается и нет. Но, правда не поняла где подписываться... Вроде там такой функции нет. Единственное, что волнует, что там было написано возможна задержка перевода. Когда прийдут, отпишись пожалуйста

----------


## Алла и Александр

*sky36*, 
Все написано в первом посте.




> Дорогие форумчане!
> Эта акция никого ни к чему не обязывает!
> Но настойчивые предложения активных пользователей форума поучаствовать в финансовой поддержке ресурса, администрация не имеет права игнорировать.
> 
> Вы можете переводить денежные средства на кошельки:
> 1. Кошелек  *Яндекс-Деньги*. Пополнять этот кошелек могут только граждане России.
> *Для рублей:* 
> *41001682774352*
> 2. *PayPal* для жителей всех стран СНГ, Европы и Америки
> ...

----------


## Mazaykina

> сегодня первый раз перевела деньги из Мурманска на Яндекс .


Танюша, все пришло! СПАСИБО огромное, ребята!!

----------


## Суперстар

> все пришло!


 УРА :Yahoo:

----------


## котстудент

А можна подробную информацию для Украины, я не знаю, как внести свою лепту

----------


## Mazaykina

> А можна подробную информацию для Украины,





> Для всех, кто пишет в личку и на почту с предложением поддержать наш портал- открываю старую тему и выставляю:
> *Кошелек  Яндекс Деньги 41001682774352* . 
> А также:
> *WebMoney для России R210568040376
> WebMoney для Украины U185412719142
>             WebMoney для Беларуссии B295370315687*
> *Здесь* показаны все терминалы, где можно пополнить счет или положить на любой кошелек любую сумму. 
> 
> *Заранее ОГРОМНОЕ ВСЕМ СПАСИБО!!!* 
> В этой теме буду информировать о тех, кто помогает форуму и его новым проектам.


Это вся информация, которую я могу предоставить. Номер кошелька и по ссылке можно посмотреть адрес в вашем городе, где есть такие терминалы.
Ребята, большое вам спасибо!!!

----------


## mariSh_a

Мариночка - перевела сегодня деньги! Надеюсь получила !!!! Спасибо тебе за  форум!!

----------


## GilyMari

Здравствуйте, Марина! Сегодня перевела деньги, спасибо за поддержку :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Богиня

:Smile3:

----------


## IGalkina

Марина, а для Казахстана дайте ориентиры. Я живу в Шымкенте. Вчера прошла несколько терминалов, нигде нет яндекс деньги. Может не туда смотрела? Подскажите, как можно сделать свой вклад!

----------


## Валерия Вержакова

> Вчера прошла несколько терминалов, нигде нет яндекс деньги.


Вопрос не ко мне, но попробую подсказать один вариант.

В Казахстане точно нет услуги "Яндекс-деньги", к сожалению, сама изучала этот вопрос. Но... Вот *ЗДЕСЬ*  есть мой пост, где описана процедура покупки Яндекс. Денег и рассчитана она именно на жителей Ближнего Зарубежья. Не пугайтесь длинного описания, на самом деле ничего сложного.

----------


## Лилия Sunny

Вчера денежку кинула через яндекс-деньги...спасибо за такой прекрасный форум

----------


## Mcandryu

В Ближайшее время постараюсь отправить кусочек денюшек!!

----------


## GilyMari

Марина, сегодня перевела денежку. Спасибо за такую возможность жить в этом мире :Ok:

----------


## GilyMari

Марина, сегодня перевела денежку.

----------


## Mazaykina

*GilyMari*, Мариша, спасибо большое!

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## GilyMari

Марина, добрый вечер. Перевела очередной платеж, не устаю говорить "СПАСИБО!" за наш родной форум!

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## GilyMari

Марина,добрый день, сегодня перевела денежку.

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## цветок

*Mazaykina*,

----------


## никанора

Вчера перевела на Яндекс-деньги, через терминал. Правда назначение платежа "IN-KU.com" как написано выше, ввести не смогла. Отправила только на номер кошелька. Спасибо за ФОРУМ!

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Вчера перевела на Яндекс-деньги, через терминал.


Спасибо большое!!!

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## Иринкааа62

Поняла как отправлять деньги через  WebMoney.  В пятницу на пробу  отправила денежку в помощь форуму.

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## Zadov_star

Отправил через яндекс деньги, форум отличный! спасибо!

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## bestik

Примите помощь на яндекс деньги. Вы делаете очень хорошее дело! Благодарю за форум!!!! Сейчас перевела)

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Примите помощь на яндекс деньги. Вы делаете очень хорошее дело!


Спасибо большое, Ольга!
Вы- первый человек, который в первый же день регистрации зашел в эту тему и перечислил деньги.  :Vishenka 33:

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## bestik

:Yahoo:  :Smile3:  я уже 3 часа везде на форуме гуляю) Интересно!!! Спасибо и вам!

----------


## bakulinaes

Здравствуйте! Сайт отличный! много чего интересного! Денежку отправила на яндекс кошелек. Спасибо Вам за вашу работу.

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## m-diana-2007

Здравствуйте. пыталась на почте(Беларусь) положить на webmoney деньги, у меня спросили фамилию. На кого зарегистрирован кошелёк?

----------


## Kulema

Мне тоже было бы приятно поддержать такой нужный форум) Нет ли у вас совершенно случайно карточки сбербанка?) Туда бы при случае с удовольствием подкидывала чуток денюжек по возможности)

----------


## Марина Сухарева

СПАСИБО за прекрасный форум! СПАСИБО ВСЕМ ТАЛАНТЛИВЫМ И ВЕЛИКОДУШНЫМ ЖИТЕЛЯМ ФОРУМА!

Как могла - поддержала замечательный форум!

----------

feleks (10.05.2016)

----------


## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья!
Спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Успешная

Марина, добрый вечер! Перевела на Яндекс- деньги небольшую сумму, карта MIR 0601. Если платеж прошел отпишитесь, хочу быть уверена, что все сделала верно. Спасибо за прекрасный форум, за то огромное дело, что вы делаете для нас.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Успешная*, 
Спасибо большое за вклад!! Деньги поступили.

----------


## iriska

Здравствуйте, Марина! Аня  (Barguzenok)  сделала для меня ролик, денег не взяла, но предложила отблагодарить сам форум. Отправила небольшую сумму, карта 
МИР 4237, напишите, прошел ли платеж.

----------

Barguzenok (31.10.2018), nezabudka-8s (02.11.2018)

----------


## Mazaykina

> напишите, прошел ли платеж.


Ириша, напишите, пожалуйста, какую сумму вы перевели.

----------

